# Places to Fish Along Texas City Dike



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

I'm taking my daughter and son-in-law fishing at the TCD. We're going during the week. Last time I fished there was with my dad in the 70's.

Could you recommend some places along the TCD that are good holding spots for flounder, specs...........?

Also, are there bathroom facilities nearby?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

It seems like I remember seeing a port-a-potty at the entrance where you pay... To be honest, I've never needed it haha

Mosquito Island, immediately on the left when you go in is a very popular wade spot... There's a pretty deep hole right there that you can clearly see on an aerial from Google Maps... Most of the left side is beach... Most people with lights go to the very end and fish for bull reds, etc... I've seen a lot of people also fishing to the right off the rocks for sheepsheads and probably flounder (but I'm not positive on the flounder part).... 

Be careful out there if you wade... Some of those barges create some mind-boggling swells.... PFD is recommended, even if you don't normally wear one....

Be sure to post a report!


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

Nobody is going to give up good info like that. My experience at the TCD has been hit & miss. I've done good and bad just about everywhere along the TCD on the channel and beach side.

My last success was a slot red about a mile from the end free lining a live shrimp on the channel side. On another trip my father in law picked up a nice flounder on the beach side right at the end on a dead shrimp. Both of those were fishing with generator and lights. That was summer 2011. 

I quit throwing live bait shortly after that and have been focusing on artificial and fishing other places.

Good luck.


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

There should be a port-apotty still there. If you fish mosqito island, the north side of the jetty you can see a white, ramada or covered patio type thing along Skyline Dr, that is whre the deep hole is and runs along that area.


----------

